# Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???



## Steven (29. Oktober 2004)

Moin Moin!
Ich habe mal eine Frage:
Gibt es irgendjemanden #h #h #h , der im Besitz der Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX ist und mir sagen kann, ob es sich lohnt, diese Rute zu kaufen...?

Für Eure Antworten bedanke ich mich im Voraus! #6 

Schöne Grüße

Steven :g


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

Hallo Steven,

herzlich Willkommen im Board.
Ich habe die Shimano Aero Technium Surf 425 BX ( Wurfgewicht bis 250g) und
bin von dieser Rute absolut begeistert, kann sie Dir also nur sehr empfehlen.
Die CX hat glaube ich ein Wurfgewicht bis 200g.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Steven (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

Hallo Volker!

du hast vollkommen Recht: Die CX-Variante hat WG bis 200g. Glaube, dass ich mit der CX besser klarkommen würde. Was mich ja nun noch ganz brennend interessieren würde:

Diese Rute hat ja Rutenringe mit einem vergleichsweise geringen Durchmesser (wenn man mal andere Brandungsruten zum Vergleich betrachtet)! Nun habe ich gehört, dass es deswegen manchmal zu Verhedderungen mit der Schnur kommt?!? Speziell, wenn man monofile benutzt.
Hast Du diese Erfahrung auch schon gemacht???
Und:
Welche Rolle benutzt Du?
Ich bin im Besitz zweier Shimano Ultegra 12000 und hoffe mal, dass sich die mit der Super Aero Technium CX gut kombinieren lassen...


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

Hallo Steven,

mit monofiler Schnur habe ich keine Probleme. Nur wenn ich geflochtene benutze und dort eine monofile als Schlagschnur vorknote, ist es nicht das Optimale, da der Knoten nicht optimal durch die Ringe fliegt.
Daher fische ich die Shimano Antaress Surf ABX 425, wenn ich mit der Geflochtenen angeln will, da diese Rute größere Ringe hat.
Ich fische sowohl die Ultegra 10000 als auch die Tournament x 5000 t.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Agalatze (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

na das ist ja ein witz !!! @ brandungsfutzi ich habe auch die bx !!!
bessere ruten gibt es kaum. die sind der hammer !!!


----------



## haukep (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

Ich fische "nur" die WCII von Zebco und bin sehr, sehr zufrieden - ist aber halt ein ganzschöner Knüppel...

LG
Hauke


----------



## Koschi (1. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

Nix Knüppel, top Rute die WC II - viele Neubauten danach haben diese Rute nicht erreicht, super Rückgrat (die Version IM 8), 5 Ringe, gut ausbalanciert, holt Dorsche besser vom Boden als jede Shimano BX Rute (die dafür andere Vorteile haben) oder gar die CX-Versionen (echte Buttruten, nix für Wind): Ich könnte heulen, dass ich den Wert der Zebcos erst heute erkannt habe, nach dem ich meine verkauft habe....!! #q


----------



## mcmc (1. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

Zur Rutendiskussion einige Überlegungen:
Grundsätzlich ist meines Erachtens die Rute am besten, die schlank (weniger Luftwiderstand beim werfen gegen den Wind) und gleichzeitig leicht (möglichst um 500gr.) ist. Dies bringt höhere Wurfweiten und zahlt sich an einem langen Angeltag aus, da weniger Kraft benötigt wird. Sie sollte trotzdem ein Wurfgewicht bis echte 250gr. haben. Wenig Gewicht und schlanker Blank setzen aber sehr gutes Material voraus.Da trennt sich sehr schnell Spreu vom Weizen. Unter 200 EUR ist so eine Rute wohl nicht zu bekommen.

Noch eine Anmerkung zur Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 BX:
Diese Rute kostet zwischen 380 EUR und 400 EUR, wiegt bereits 625 gr. und hat 6 enge Ringe. Für geflochtene Schnur sicher gut, für monofile, die mehr in Schlingen von der Spule kommt, aber eher hinderlich, da höhere Reibung an den Ringen. 5 Ringe wären da besser, wie die frühere Shimano Twin Power Surf 425 BX. Diese Rute hat ein Gewicht von ca. 500 gr. und kostete vor ca. 5 Jahren bereits  1000,- DM. Es ist also mit der Super Aero Technium nicht wirklich ein Fortschritt gelungen(Meine Meinung!). Eher empfehlenswert halte ich da die neue Shimano Aero Surf Two Tip 425 AX, die nur 495 gr. wiegt und auch eine zweite weiche Spitze besitzt. Ausserdem kostet sie "nur" ca. 280 EUR.
Zur Zebco World Champion II:
Knallharte Rute für den steinigen Dorschstrand aus den von Koschi genannten Gründen. Allerdings nicht so gut verarbeitet. Es verabschieden sich schon mal die Ringeinlagen oder die Ringe geraten aus der Flucht durch Gewaltwürfe. Das kann aber auch an meinem Wurfstil liegen.

Was ich noch zu sagen habe:
Lieber auf ein Zelt (mind. 150 EUR), die neunte Ersatzspule (ca. 35 EUR pro Spule) oder eine Daiwa- Angelkiste (ca. 100 EUR) verzichten und dafür alles in eine Rute Top-Rute investieren. Es geht ja ums Angeln und nicht um Bequemlichkeit.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (1. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

Hallo mcmc,

ich kennte beide Ruten  sehr gut, da ich die WC II jahrelang selbst gefischt haben und nun seit ca. 1 Jahr die Shimano fische. Ich bin der Meinung beide Ruten sind  auf Ihre Art gut.
Ich gehe in erster Linie bei einer Rute nicht nach dem Gewicht, sondern schau, wie ich mit der Rute klar komme.
Wenn ich mit 230g gefischt habe, war die WC II ( IM 6) immer die erste Wahl ( gerade für Dorsch), da man mit dieser Rute gute Weiten erzielen kann . Ich fische die Shimano grundsätzlich nur mit monofiler Keulenschnur und habe bei der Rute überhaupt keine Probleme beim Werfen #6 .
Auch die Beringung der Rute würde ich als durchaus gut bezeichnen.  Denn gerade weil die Ringe sehr klein sind, müssen sie enger  zusammen stehen. damit die Schnur besser durch die Beringung fliegt.

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## Agalatze (1. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

ich kann dir nur zustimmen brandungsfutzi !!!
die knüppel die wir haben sind erste sahne ! und das gewicht ist mit dem kontergewicht nur so hoch. wenn man das rausnimmt sind sie leichter.
es wird kaum eine bessere rute auf dem markt geben.


----------



## Koschi (2. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

@ Agalatze: Du kennst die Shimano Twin Power - Ruten nicht, gelle? Also ganz klar: Das sind die besten Shimano-Ruten, leider nicht mehr erhältlich, fast doppelt so teuer (damals!) und vielleicht deshalb nicht mehr hier bei uns in den Läden "gelandet", da damit kaum Massengeschäfte erzielt werden können. Wohl dem, der eine (zwei) hat....

PS: Deine Ruten sind toll!


----------



## Tino (2. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

Moin mcmc.

Die *Daiwa Tornado Z* :Wg. echte 250 gr. bekommt man schon für 178 €. (bei meinem Angelhändler),Katalogpreis 278 €.
Gewicht der Rute: ca. 500 gr.  (Glaub sogar drunter)
Sehr leichter und dünner Blank und bretthart ist sie auch.Alles in allem sehr hochwertig verarbeitet- eine Spitzenrute für vernünftiges Geld.  #6 #6 #6 

Gruss  #h #h #h


----------



## Agalatze (2. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

@ koschi
doch die kenne ich. die hat ein kumpel von mir. und mit massenware hat das nichts zu tun. die pro surf von shimano werden auch gebaut und die kosten 800 euronen das stück. das sind die nächsten die ich mir kaufe. die sind wirklich der oberhammer. sind auch ax ruten.
aber es kommt ja auch immer darauf an ob man damit umgehen kann. einige brauchen nunmal nicht solch harte ruten. andere können mit weichen ruten nicht angeln usw usw... jeder hat halt seinen geschmack und seine kraft die er in die rute legen kann.


----------



## Marcel1409 (2. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

Ich hab bis vorm 3/4 Jahr die Shimano Twinpower 405 AX gefischt. Für mich persönlich waren es die besten Ruten überhaupt, weil ich nicht alzu groß bin (1,80 m) konnte ich 4,05 m am besten umsetzten. Da ich seit ca 4 Jahren nur mit geflochtener fische, haben die Ruten in Dienst erledigt. Ich kam einfach nicht mehr auf die Weiten wie früher. Jetzt fische die Shimano Aero Technium 425 BX, war am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, auch wenn es nur 20 cm Unterschied waren. Komm aber jetzt vom feinsten damit zurecht  #6 ...


Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Koschi (2. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

Interessante Diskussion. 

Letztlich ging es MIR darum meinen Standpunkt darzulegen, der da eben lautet, dass nicht jedes neue Produkt per se das Innovativste oder "NonplusUltra" ist, schon gar nicht nur wegen des Preises. Es ging nicht darum, bestimmte Ruten zu misskreditieren. 

Die Shimano CX-Ruten - und damit zurück zur eigentlichen Frage - sind m.E. mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da sie weich sind und sich wegen des geringen Wurfgewichts bestimmte Einsätze verbieten. Und wenn man *DerKreisschließtsich* z.B. zwar alte, aber der Aret nach hervorragende WC II (IM8!, IM6 auch noch zu weich) hat, wird man nicht mit Shimano CX's auf Dorschjagd gehen wollen, allenfalls bei Ententeich auf Platte.

PS: Was können die Po Surfs besser, dass man seine Ruten dafür weg gibt und guten Gewissens 1600 Euro investiert?


----------



## Borke (14. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

ich fische die Quantu worl Champion Unlimited und bin sehr zufrieden habe auch schon die technium gefischt habe mich aber für die Quantum entschieden sie sieht farblich besser aus und hat ein besseres rückrad Gruß Borke


----------



## Koschi (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

Die Frage ist von 2004, wo haste den denn ausgegraben?

:vik:|bigeyes


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

Grundsätzlich muß da Jeder seine ideale Rute selbst finden. Diese findet man durch Ausprobieren, was zugestandener Maßen oft schwierig ist. Der Eine steht auf hart und der Andere eben auf weichere Ruten.

Ich habe auch schon viele ausbrobiert und stehe auch mehr auf Zebco, als auf Schimano. Mein derzeitiges Programm sieht so aus:

Die Ruten:
- 1x Zebco Hi Power (I) 420 IM 6, Länge 4,20, WG 250g
- 2x Zebco World Champion II (Surf) IM 8, Länge 4,20, WG bis 250g
- 2x Großmann's IM-8 Spezial Brandungsrute, Länge 4,20m, WG bis 250g, (ähnlich Zebco World Champion I)
- 1x Großmann's IMX-8 Masterline Brandung, Länge 4,25m, WG 150 - 250g, (ähnlich DEGA Two Tips)
- 2x Zebco IM-8 Quantum Energie Surf, Länge 4,50m, WG 150 - 250g
- 1x Shimano Super Aero Technium 425 BX, Länge 4,20m, WG bis 250g

Ich hatte auch 2 World Champion I, die ich beim Werfen zerlegt habe.

Der Kauf der Shimano Super Aero Technium 425 BX kam auch zustande, weil ich soviel "Gutes" von dieser Rute gehört habe. Sie sollte auch hart wie ein Besen sein.....

Beim Praxistest kam dann allerdings die Errnüchterung. Vom Rückrat her reichen die nicht an meine derzeit bevorzugten Zebco IM-8 Quantum Energie Surf 450 heran. Somit ist sie jetzt zu meiner Reserverute verbannt worden.

Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass die Rute, die der eine unschlagbar findet, für den anderen absolut unpassend sein kann.


----------



## FelixT (6. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

Jaaa hoch mt dem Thread!!:vik:

Ich hab jetzt auch zwei der Super Aero Techniums BX und frage mich nach einigen werfen und auch Test an der Brandung grade, wie ihr mit noch härteren Ruten fischt??

Da erkennt man doch in Spitze garnix oder?

Danke schonmal...
Felix


----------



## Tino (6. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 CX???*

Brauchst auch nix zu erkennen.Ist ja ne reine Selbsthakangelei.
Beim Dorsch erkennste genug und Butt bekommste mit wenn Du  die Wattwürmer wechselst.

Bei einer 4-5 bft haste kaum eine vernünftige Bisserkennung.

Nur meine Erfahrung.(hatte auch gute Ruten) nich das gefragt wird hinterher


----------

